# mini reaper teaser and photo thread



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This time a round I think I am going to try some new things for my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone's pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya this is my favorite party to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my favorite thread  Cant wait to start seeing great thoughtful things!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser pic


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmmmm....
I have a good teaser idea. Gotta get busy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a teaser, a letter and some adorable tag cut outs, for a lack of a better way to describe them, will post pictures later, am literally having one of the worse days of my life.. asking my friends here for prayers for me and my son, don't want to go into detail, but please pray for us, God knows what we need, I have been fighting depression for a couple of years, am on meds. but the crap life has thrown at us makes it not work.. am having meltdowns all the time, I am so heart weary. My son has depression also, his right now is what I am worried about. I feel so helpless and alone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I received a teaser, a letter and some adorable tag cut outs, for a lack of a better way to describe them, will post pictures later, am literally having one of the worse days of my life.. asking my friends here for prayers for me and my son, don't want to go into detail, but please pray for us, God knows what we need, I have been fighting depression for a couple of years, am on meds. but the crap life has thrown at us makes it not work.. am having meltdowns all the time, I am so heart weary. My son has depression also, his right now is what I am worried about. I feel so helpless and alone.


you and your son are in my thoughts bethene you are not alone we are all here for you . i am so sorry life is throwing you this bad time. 
lots of good energy coming your way sweetie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Saki! !!

Here's my wonderful teaser!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice teaser, Bethene. Just know that we ALL are here for you. If your son ever needs an ear, let me know.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your teaser is really cool, bethene!

Darlin', I am sending many, many hugs and tons of good energy your way! I hope things start to look up for you and your family as soon as possible...but in the meantime, you know I am here for you. We all are! {{more hugs}}


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethene, prayers and positive energy coming your way.

You are not alone, not here. Hope you don't mind if I share one of my favorite songs with you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you guys, it means more than you will ever know!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, thoughts and prayers for you and your son. God has got this.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Beth, you know we love our halloween forum friend. hugs to you and your son.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought you something my little kumquat! Online shopping and paypal = trouble for the goddess


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Little kumquat? , LOL! !!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beth Im so sorry for your situation. You've got to try to look for the little things to be Thankful for it will help you get through this rough time. Its really hard to find positives sometimes but they are there. Every last one of your forum pals will be waiting for a message or phone call you know we are here for you always. I also have depression and man it is just the worst sometimes. Im not sure anyone can understand it that hasn't experienced it. No disrespect to anyone at all. Its a rough thing to deal with mentally and physically. Ill be thinking of you, sending hugs and waiting for a call if you need me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Your everyone


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

you're in my thoughts Bethene. I know what it's like trying to keep yourself together during depression.. I have to take medication for mine. But hope things start looking up for you soon. "It can't rain all the time."


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Big hugs and kisses bethene. If you need anything, just ask. I'll do what ever I can to help. I know this sounds stupid, but some people ask why they were put on this earth. I know why I was, to help other people. It just feels so right. So please, if there is anything I can do besides prayers, let me know. Give me something to feel good about.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You guys, you touch my heart. Right now, while I am a mess, it is due, at the moment from worry about my son,the state of his mind isn't good. My husband, since his stroke, can't grasp the severity of it, or what to do. I need to get him help,but he doesn't want it,many emotional issues, the break up of his relationship was like the last bad thing he could handle. I'm besides myself with worry,and fear


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I know I don't comment a lot and really probably seem not very friendly, but Its not that I am..I too deal with quite a bit..I feel Bethene's pain and when it is your child..no matter what age..the worry multiplies. Bethene..you just have to keep telling him that things do get better and even if they actually may not, the older you get, the more you can learn to live with it. ..I know its harder for males because they are expected to go out and make a living even when it seems impossible for them to function at times. like someone said earlier..look for good things and just be there for each other. Sometimes you just have to tell yourself..there will be good days..and live for those. If you ever need to talk, please, please message me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you kelloween. I have,and do tell him. he's been going through life just giving lemons for ten year,kept saying it will be better, but at the moment,has hit a wall. I just pray he survives.....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethene-- I'm so sorry you're going through such heartbreak and stress. Sending thoughts and prayers for your family that you can find strength and comfort in one another and that the darkness will lift a bit soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump can not wait to see more pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey all, I want to send a huge thank you to all you wonderful forum friends, your prayers and good energy seems to have worked and gotten us through the crisis. your kindness, and thoughtfulness mean the world to me, I'm sending huge hugs to each and every one of you....I am so blessed to have you in my life! !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So glad to hear things are a bit better for you guys, bethene!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaa that is great news bethene


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm relieved for you! I hope things continue to get better.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are blessed by you, bethene. Give your son a hug!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

So glad to hear this Bethene. I got on here tonight hoping to hear some better news for you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bethene... Depression sucks big time. I have it and even on the med for it. So yeah I get it at times that life just overwhelms you when you at least expect it. So, I am sending my love, thoughts, prayers, slobbers, and hugs. I am sorry for what it is you and your son is going through. This is not the end. It seems like it but it is not. Spookyone too is going through hell of a time and no relief is in sight for her. They only thing that makes her day is our sweet Fussybutt (her granddaughter) who seems to light up the room with her smile. My hubby and I have been trying to help Spookyone with whatever we can, but it feels like it is not enough. So, I have love and prayers and plain old good vibe sending your way. I hope you catch it!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been away for a couple of days and wow things just go on don't they Sorry to hear things were in a bad state and so happy to hear things are better.

Not anywhere on your level of sadness but Frog and I got home after a really nice weekend away only to find our small 4 goose flock had be hit hard. 3 of our 4 geese were missing... Angel one of the girls was sitting 17 eggs, now all lost as we don't have an incubator and even if we did they most likely sat too long cold. We've have found the remains of 2 but no clue what got them, when they were little we did have a problem with racoons getting into the pen... haven't had an issue with racoons since they grew to full size so needless to say we turned off the electric fence and started to leave them have roam of the whole 3 acres day and night. Frog is right now reactivating the electric fence around the original pen and pond in the hopes of keeping the sole male safe, no more free roaming for him for the time being. .


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear that. So sad.



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been away for a couple of days and wow things just go on don't they Sorry to hear things were in a bad state and so happy to hear things are better.
> 
> Not anywhere on your level of sadness but Frog and I got home after a really nice weekend away only to find our small 4 goose flock had be hit hard. 3 of our 4 geese were missing... Angel one of the girls was sitting 17 eggs, now all lost as we don't have an incubator and even if we did they most likely sat too long cold. We've have found the remains of 2 but no clue what got them, when they were little we did have a problem with racoons getting into the pen... haven't had an issue with racoons since they grew to full size so needless to say we turned off the electric fence and started to leave them have roam of the whole 3 acres day and night. Frog is right now reactivating the electric fence around the original pen and pond in the hopes of keeping the sole male safe, no more free roaming for him for the time being. .


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is a teaser pic for my victim: Hmmmm, now what would one do with discount plastic easter eggs, some great stuff, and cardboard paper towel tubes?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh...another teaser with odd combinations of items that make you think to figure out what on earth it could be! those are fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince!! I am so sorry and heartbroken to hear about your geese!! {{hugs}}

Nowhining, hugs to you and Spookyone, as well!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Someone should be getting their reap on Monday. Here's a hint. It's going to a PO Box.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

guess that counts me out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I could get a P.O. Box in a hurry.....lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, that is such a shame about your geese. Will you get other females again?

McBernes, I love puzzles, especially ones that deal with SR. Hmmmmm.... floating candles?????? At least for part of the supplies. But, I know that I will love it. If it is not for me, someone will love it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts and hugs for our lost geese. The hardest part is the lost of Angel's 17 eggs. We had high hopes for our first hatching of geese. Yes we're looking into getting our guy some friends. Currently he's hanging with the 4 ducks we have.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Someone should be getting their reap on Monday. Here's a hint. It's going to a PO Box.


Well that leaves us out... shucks

Frog has gotten out of his funk enough to dig around in the shop and came out with....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

No PO box for me. Stinker, I'm so sorry about your geese. That is so sad. Nowhinning, hugs to you and spookyone. Beth, you know you're in my thoughts. To tease or not to tease, that is the question.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

....trying so hard to come up with something nice for my victim but my mind keeps changing itself  
If only it would stop raining long enough that I can get out in the shed!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, sorry that you lost your job and are facing surgery. that really puts a damper on things for you. Hugs to you and also to spooky one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser pic time


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very cool witches, Saki.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

nowhining, prayers and heart felt thoughts your way! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see what everyone is creating


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quick teaser pic for my victim....


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Feathers....what could it be??


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thinking outside the box for this one. I'm sooo excited for my victim to get all this stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks as if there will be two people getting reaped Monday


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well while we're waiting for reaps to arrive, I thought I'd show off what I did yesterday. . About 5 years ago I got my 2 pumpkins tattooed on my foot representing my kids. 2 weeks ago I went to a new tattooist who did the most beautiful autism puzzle piece in honor of my son. Unfortunately this made my pumpkins look sad and faded. I decided to go back and have him redo them. They are even better than they were originally!!!








Now I have two bright and happy feet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet tattoos man I need to go get more ink been was to long


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, kloey!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooohhhh! I have been teased! 

The soap smells so amazing. I couldn't imagine what smelled so good while I was opening.

I've been wanting one of those dishes too.

Thank you Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super love your teaser, Araniella!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great tattoos Kloey74! !!

love the dish araniella! ! great teaser!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kloey I really love your tattoos!
Araniella those soaps look yummy and super cute soap dish!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh love the teaser so cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope we get more pictures tomorrow! !


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Victim....this is coming along much better than I expected.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm working with something very slippery, and it is driving me crazy. But you're really worth it victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the teaser pic. 
Dear first victim your monday will be great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim I just realized I forgot to put a note in with the blue bottle it is called a storm in a bottle you shake it


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

First off the saga of the geese has a mostly happy ending. Picked up 3 grown geese to keep my lonely boy company. 2 girls and a male, the male is named Pig and he is HUGE, he lost his wife to a coyote this spring and the other gals took him in. I just couldn't see him losing a GF/wife again so we hoped for the best. Seems everyone is getting along fine today... Apparently the gals love the pond as much as Mr. Lonely is at least in the water he isn't so lonely and I don't here him calling for his gal any more. Pig prefers land and when on land the girls to hang around him a bit more, but so far so good I don't hear any fighting out there so that's a good thing. 

Now for the promised photos of the dragons I got over the weekend. 

View attachment 240529


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am happy to hear your got some new geese to keep your boy company. I hope they all end up being good friends, soon!

I can't see your dragon picture...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am happy to hear your got some new geese to keep your boy company. I hope they all end up being good friends, soon!
> 
> I can't see your dragon picture...


HUMMMM either can I will try again hoping for better luck


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool---love dragons! There was a cute post on FB yesterday about believing in dragons.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so glad your Mr Lonely has company now!!!! Loving the dragons!!! so cool!!!


The big brown truck stopped at my house today but I forgot, it was the Meds/injections I take for my RA being delivered, what a let down!!! LOL!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone got reaped yesterday


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

if it was me, I won't be home until Saturday night. hubby is home and will be in big trouble if I get something and he doesn't tell me!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Let's see photos!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Saki and I embarked on a side exchange via the Mini Reaper, and I received my package from her today! As per usual, she did an amazing job!








First there was this awesome Pirate chest, hand-decorated.








Inside were several great items for haunting and collecting alike! A cross perfect for any haunt scene, a gold pirate coin, some gold chains, a small glass pirate keepsake box. a velcro and cloth pirate cuff, and an awesome pirate manual that I'm taken by already.








Plus this cool strip of skull patterned fabric which I will come up with a cool use for.








Next up, a pirate related board game which will make an awesome treasure map!








This bottle, when shaken, creates a storm in a bottle. I've made these with the kids I work with before and they're amazing. Love the color of this!








This awesome pillar candle will go great with my Egyptian scenery, as well as this framed photo. Awesome!








This mummy kit is fascinating! I love new toys! It features several different symbolic heads. I'm so excited to see what possibilities come about via this. She also included these silver dishes and mummy head keychain.








This zombie head candle that bleeds out is one of my favorite things ever! I'm going to have to burn it out a bit so that it looks grotesque come Halloween time. Finally, some awesome pillar candleholders perfect for my walkthrough.

Thank you thank you so much Saki! I'm thrilled and have many hours of enjoyment coming my way through some of these new toys, books and gadgets. You rock! I'm stoked for you to get your package this week!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome reap! Great job, Saki!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Reap zombiesmash. Saki is the sweetest!

I may or may not have mailed a teaser today  I love my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Saki and I embarked on a side exchange via the Mini Reaper, and I received my package from her today! As per usual, she did an amazing job!
> 
> View attachment 240586
> 
> ...


You are so welcome the pirate cuff is to putt around a hot coffee cup or tea so your hand dose not burn like the sleeves star bucks dose


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool stuff zombiesmash. the zombie candle is really cool. So is that cross.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the mummy stuff. Everything is so cool.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Zombie---I can't pick a favorite in your reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wounder if my package will come today from zombiesmash


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

*I've Been Reaped!*

Sorry for making you wait reaper. We got a little busy and couldn't make it to the PO until today, but it was worth the wait! 

I got some amazing things which fit my themes and likes to a T. Without further ado, pictures!








I got this great graveyard sign. I don't have the poles together in the photo, but it stands about three feet tall. This will work great for this year's cemetery/Day of the Dead theme. 








This Victorian mirror is gorgeous! 








A potion bottle for my growing collection. I love the painting technique on this. 








This is awesome. I'm not sure if the photo shows it well, but this Edgar Allan Poe curiosity is dimensional. The glass, heart, and Poe with Raven are all different levels. 








Everything together. There is also a fun glow stick which might not make it to Halloween! 








And finally, some of my new treasures tucked in with my older treasures. Please ignore the craft mess and the dust. Better yet, consider the dust part of the theme. 

Thank you so much Dawnski! I love everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great reap love it all .


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice reap. I love the graveyard sign.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped by Zombiesmash thank you so much you gave me such awesome things that will all go great with my witches .. 
now for some pics 

i open the box 









i pull out this awesome hat 









next was this great frame and cool pouch with keys 









some cool bottles i will so be making potion bottles out of 









this wicked beads that will so be used in my voodoo area 









this cool note in a bottle 









these cool keys









and


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this cool cauldron 









this cool fan 









spoon will be great in my witch kitchen









some more cool potion bottles 









these cool witch lanterns









Spanish moss always need 









some cool slime 









this top hat and bowl 









and here it is all together . thank you again so much it will all find great homes in my haunt


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

With candle in it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it all, Saki. Great job zombiesmash!

I love the keys and witch lanterns. How big are the keys?

Sami, we did Gringots Wizarding Bank keys for curiosity cabinet item.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, nice start everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The keys are like 4 inch long


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool reaps guys.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

wow this is kinda like xmas, huh? hahaha


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow...great reaps!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i almost have my 2 victims items done i think they are going to love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spookydave said:


> wow this is kinda like xmas, huh? hahaha


yes it is the big reaper will be coming along soon in july or june sign up starts


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Whew, I am so glad Edgar Allen Poe made it in one piece. I was worried the paper would get bent or torn in transit. So glad you like it!



amyml said:


> Sorry for making you wait reaper. We got a little busy and couldn't make it to the PO until today, but it was worth the wait!
> 
> I got some amazing things which fit my themes and likes to a T. Without further ado, pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

It had come a bit loose, but a dab of glue fixed it right up. No bends, no tears. I love it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's all great stuff! The Victorian mirror is a stand out to me. (Maybe because I have some Victorian Halloween decor.)


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

well i'll have to join in, cuz I already know what you want ! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spookydave said:


> well i'll have to join in, cuz I already know what you want ! lol


lol true lol

there is also the pay it forward thread to you can put up a list of things your looking for and someone might just have it and send it your way for me i love surprising people and making there day 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ikes-dislikes-list-payitforward-surprise.html


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

ok, i'll have to check it out


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

such awesomeness!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my dear victim your gift is being shipped friday so next week someone will be visited by the ups man


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Saki! Cool witch stuff for your scene!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Guess what victim? Your package will be in the mail tomorrow! 
Here's a teaser to tide you over


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness I don't get on for a day or 2 and stuff happens... I can't leave you guys alone for a second.... some great reaper gifts there. Love it Love it Love it.

The new geese seemed to have settled in just fine. The girls seem to gravitate to the male - Pig ( hey I didn't name him that his former owner did) - they came with when on land but seem to prefer a good swim in the pond with Mr. Lonely... Pig doesn't seem to like baths so much. All day long I watching marching back and forth from the pond in front of the house to the back yard to graze. Mr. Lonely leading the pack and Pig coming up the rear. At various points during the day we seem to get exhausted from all the marching and swimming and plop ourselves down wherever (mostly the middle of the driveway) for a nap. The girls are content enough to have started laying... fingers cross one or both will get broody enough to sit and hatch us some little ones. 

Sir done stepped on a nail while digging in the scrap pile for materials to build a new goose hut for the girls to nest in so he's recovering from a LONG over due tendinitis shot but should be on the job finishing up his part of the reaping gifts soon... if only he could find that dang bag with the black stringy stuff in it... and the tiny little screws... at least he knows where the Hot Blood is. I'll just keep standing here with hands on hips and tapping my foot since my part is done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

amyml, your teaser made me chuckle. look at the pretty colors. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The flying monkeys are heading out today for a special delivery


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's gifts and teasers have been awesome, so far! Great job, everyone! 
Also, I just thought I'd pop in to wish you all a Happy May Day and a Merry Beltane!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy may day to you too. and to everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wasn't sure I'd have time to treat a victim right, but I have time to check in and admire everybody's reaps! There's some awesome stuff already delivered, and I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My son just texted me at work and said I received a huge box today. Could I have been reaped? Darn the luck I'm stuck at work for another 5 hours. Tick tock tick tock.......I can;t wait to get home to see. He volunterred to open the box to determine if it was a reaping, but I said no, I want to open it like a little kid on Christmas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy May day all! !

I found something at a garage sale yesterday that's PERFECT. for my victim, hehehe! !
also went to Hobby Lobby to pick up supplies for another project! ! now to get working! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so darn excited for this next package to get to my victim


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So excited! Another note and gift was waiting for me from my fantastic Reaper today! This beautiful card ---and I agree that it will look best in a black frame. That's exactly where it's going.

Love this spider. It will find a great home on my office wall.

Thank you so much reaper!! I love it, and you're spoiling me.l


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool teaser for sure


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Woah, that specimen is awesome...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, Araniella, that's a great teaser-- and it's also a freaky-weird coincidence! I didn't get a Thai spider, but I did get the same print, just today, from the UK! It's not one I had ever seen before-- not exactly common!
I love it, too. Kudos to your reaper for his or her clearly excellent taste -- lol!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

oojen....that is an amazing coinidence. What are the odds?
 Anything/Everything spider-y just tickles me!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

gives me the willies...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, that's like a one in a million shot!
I spiders too, clearly!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for making you wait so long. I was like a kid at Christmas. It took a while to open all the really cool things my excellent reaper sent me. I am so spoiled. My fabulous reaper is Scare Me. Thank you so much for all the beautiful and wonderful things you sent. WOW.
I will post pictures just as soon as I download them all from my phone and can get them online. Be back soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here we go.
First, I opened this huge box, and here's a peek at all the goodies inside.









The first things out of the box were all these great paper goods. My husband's birthday is on Valentine's, so I definitely think cake will be on the heart plates next year.








Next I opened one of two little black boxes.








These will make great boxes for crafts. I already have a thought for one. Inside the box were two scarves and two potion bottles.








Next out of the box was this cute ghost candle holder 








Inside the candle holder was another yellow scarf and inside that was a black bag of pure gold. 
This is just a fraction of what I saw when I peered in. I was giddy.








I've displayed the contents on the yellow scarf.








Fabulous chokers and bracelets. I think the one in the middle will look great on my bride skeleton.








Then there was this exquisite lace mask!








Check out the pirate skull necklace in the center, and the huge skull necklace at the top. I think that will go on the top of one of the little black boxes. A small pirate treasure.









Check out the great eyeball necklace in the center. Then there is a fabulous peacock.
I am going to have so much fun making potion bottles and thing with these great charms and jewelry peices
Then there three more great scarves, I love the skull one.








Then I opened this really cool Victorian house cookie jar. 








And last, but not least. this really cool Grandin Road candle that rolls around. It will look great with the crawling stone hand I just bought from them.









Thank you so much scare me! This is truly an awesome reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow,great reaping! !all the jewelry is wonderful! !!!love it all, gorgeous scarves too! !! And that cookie jar is so cool! !


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesomeness!! really like all the jewelry pieces


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Way to go screams that is some great stuff love all the jjewelry and scarfs


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wowser some more great reaper gifts.... You guys are some lucky victims. 

Frog and I will be away till Wed night with no access to the net YIKS... camping, so you all be good.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

araniella, is that a real spider? cool. I guess. I hope no one sends me one. oooo, I hate those things. but if you like them, nice gift.
I'm the goddess, I so love jewelry. that is some gorgeous stuff. and that lace mask is beautiful. wow! scareme, you can reap me any day. and I would appreciate those black boxes to store everything in too.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I love that orange skull scarf!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

wow Goddess that's a great haul! I have to find one of those cookie jars....it would be a blast giving it a makeover.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

araniella, love that spider. Like everyone else, I have to ask, Is it real?

Goddess, I'm glad you like the box. You gave so many great ideas it was fun picking things out for you. I'm so glad the cookie jar made it without breaking. You take such a chance when you mail glass. On the ghost thing. I didn't know if I should leave it the way it is. Or cut off the hands, paint the ghost black, and use it as a witches lantern. So I'm leaving the choice up to you. You are so talented, I can't wait to see what you do with the cigar boxes. Pictures please, when you are finished.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, I like cute too, so last night I got out one of my battery operated led pillar candles and put it in the candle holder and had it in the family room with me all night. I think it is perfect just how it is. He has such a happy face; he makes me smile. We put batteries in the candle and played with it too.

Araniella, that is a cool teaser. I really like the card/print. I would be beautiful in a frame.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more reaps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got some more painting done yesterday, plus found a couple of things at the flea market that will work awesome with a couple of my crafts, I now need to buy some good glue!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim Thursday will be your lucky day. I am so excited for you to see your goodies


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Araniella that spider is so creepy. Gives me the shivers but it's soooo cool! Love the print. To funny ooojen got one also from Europe!!

I'm the Godess I love that cookie jar and I have one of those rolling Grandin road candles also 

Great gifts guys!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, the spider is real. But it is deceased, so that should lessen the scare for you. It's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Omg guys!!! I've been Reaped and I'm soooo excited about my treasures!!! Thank you soooo much Amyml! You absolutely out did yourself


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

First up a goody bag for my babies, they will be so excited! They get so crazy when I get any kind of gifts from you guys and they love when you guys stick something in for them 








This beautiful owl that will stay out all year. He will join my other owl family on the tv stand!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you see him in his forever home on the right end


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got so many gorgeous things for my Til Death Do Us Part wedding scene which is fantastic!!!








Freaking genius!!! Why did I not think of this. It's my bride and grooms wedding cake and it could not be better!! So easy to store. Light weight and won't break! You are brilliant!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite part about the wedding stuff is it all looks real but it is light weight and won't break. My glasses look like glass right! They aren't  my knife set is plastic. Safer for the tots if they pick them up! Yay!!














Look at this gorgeous bouquet!! I'd want this in my wedding haha...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My wedding scene will be so much better now! I love it so much


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

But that's not all....I got witchy stuff to! And a special special gift!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my witches mirror. For those of you who don't know its kind of like a crystal ball. The glass is black but still reflective. Can you see my cell phone in the glass reflection?








And here is my awesome wand!! I didn't have one and this one is just so pretty. Will look great lying on one of my spell books in my witch scene


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And here is my super special gift. Did you guys know Amyml knows how to tumble her own rocks? You're in trouble Amy! Haha....she did these beautiful rocks for me herself What a cool hobby! I will cherish them forever 







And thank goodness you labeled them. I would never have known what they were.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And here it is all together. I'm so sorry about the sideways pics :/ so annoying. The forum doesn't like my iPhone. 
Thank you so much Amyml. My hubby says no use in him giving me a Mothers Day gift, I'd never be this excited over a regular Mother's Day gift haha...what can I say, You guys know what I really want haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that is a fantastic reap for you for sure. 
And brilliant on the cake idea how awsome


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What a wonderful reap! Right on target. Beautiful work Amyml, and great pictures, booswife!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, that wedding stuff is awesome. What a great idea for the cake! Fabulous job Reaper!!!

Love, love the mirror, wand and the stones!1


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry, just one more pic....hehe....I had to show you the little bow on the brides veil. I just love it


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw, that's cute!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Ooojen. I love to see everyones pictures so I always take good pics so you guys can see my Reapers hard work


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the owl! I will agree with everyone else...the wedding cake is genius! Very nice reap.
I used to have a stone/rock tumbler years ago...now that you talk about it, I wonder where mine went??


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My fantastic Reap has got me excited to get my victims stuff done and shipped!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That cake is brilliant! The glasses and cutlery as well. It's all perfect....and inspiring!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Yay! Everything made it! I was afraid of things getting squished. I'm so glad you're happy! I'd love to claim the wedding cake idea as original, but I'm pretty sure I got it from the interwebs. I'm glad you liked the rocks. I have vases full of them just sitting on shelves, so some of them need to find new homes, lol. Actually, I was out messing with the tumblers just now. It's definitely a hobby that teaches patience.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My fantastic Reap has got me excited to get my victims stuff done and shipped!!


your reap has gotten me even more excited for my victim come on ups man faster faster.. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml said:


> I have vases full of them just sitting on shelves, so some of them need to find new homes, lol. Actually, I was out messing with the tumblers just now. It's definitely a hobby that teaches patience.


Hmmm...well, if you ever have me as a victim someday, you can find new homes for your tumbled stones with me!  I LOVE crystals and semiprecious stones. I collect them. 

Lol, I don't have much patience, maybe that's why I stopped using my tumbler.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I love everything but the wedding cake is my fav! 
- Halloween Wifey


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow,wonderful reap! the owl is gorgeous! it looks great by. your tv! !! brilliant idea for the wedding cake! !!. love the stones, I've always wanted a tumbler! !!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool wedding stuff. I like it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty quite in here lol 
Someone will get a brown truck visit Thursday


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone must be hard at work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really hoping I make my victim's day today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, I'm sure you will.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well Saki, you for sure made my day! !! Saki was my reaper, and wow! ! I received one of her beautiful painted suitcases! ! it is stunning! A beautiful witches hat, a gorgeous open spell book with stand, a spider web fragrance warmer, a gorgeous embroidery hanging, of a witches broom store, four small pot bottles with. bat labels,and a beautiful "something wicked this way comes " frame with a music box on back,and two candles. thank you so so very much Saki! I love it all! !e


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Will post pictures later today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait for photos of all this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds great, bethene! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaa I am so glad I made your day sweetie. You are so very very welcome


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Bethene!!! So excited to see your treasures!

Dear Victim, Today I worked with black trash bags, yellow paint, mod podge and paper towels.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be venturing into the attic tonight for my victim. Hoping I can find what it is that I want. If hubby put the bins away correctly should be a breeze......but then again its' *IF* he put the bins away correctly..


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Soooo....plans a, b, and c have failed miserably...that's what I get for thinking "even I should be able to do this even if I'm not an artist"  So I have one more thing I will try, with the same thought in mind  if it fails too ( I will be thoroughly convinced either "easy for beginners" is a complete lie or I'm completely incapable)...I'll just have to send what I have and hope my victim will like it....but fingers crossed!! Either way hope to ship by the weekend.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Made it home from our extended weekend trip... Happily this time everyone made it came home to 6 chickens.. 2 have gone broody on us, 4 geese, 4 ducks and 5 little ducklings. YEAHHHHH 

I see you all were very busy, new reaping gift photos. Very nice. Love the hat box cake. I recall my very crafty mother-in-law making a "wedding" cake out of a set of white towels. They have one of those quilted all over textures and she had this special fold and roll technique, then stacked them... looked just like a wedding cake. Bath towels on the bottom, hand towels for the middle tier and hand wash cloths for the top.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My Reaper is spoiling me! Look at this beautiful spider pin. I will be wearing it all weekend. I love the colors.

And where are you finding these amazing spider prints? Incredible!

Thank you for making me smile.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very pretty spider pin!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh what another great teaser love it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great teaser. I love that pin and how special to have a Mother's Day surprise.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! gorgeous spider pin! !!

sorry,no pictures yet, my son has my computer, ans doing it from my phone doesn't work good, will get them asap!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool teaser.

Beth, I can't wait to see your goodies from Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Very cool teaser.
> 
> Beth, I can't wait to see your goodies from Saki!


Lol she is just teasing everyone making them wait lol


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Seriously, Reaper....I LOVE this pin. (Yes, I'm wearing it today.) Hard to believe you found one I didn't have. You must have studied those collection pics VERY closely. ha!

I will wear it tomorrow to the boy's ballgame and on Mother's day when I go to the zoo. It will be worn lots!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need more pics lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive, saki!!!

I just got a wonderful teaser today. I went to the mailbox and sort of mushed across the yard due to all the rain we have been having. Hmmm....I didn't order a poster or anything.....

I rushed in to open this:








I was ready to wage war on the post office because it was a little smushed, but it was okay.

Here is what I found inside. Now, when you get a surprise package with a return name of Secret Reaper, you are a little cautious opening up a note that is stapled.... Wonder what is inside??????







Without the note, I would have thought this was my whole Reap, but this seems to indicate there is more to come.

Next I found these two lovelies:







I love them both. I will wear the bracelet and the eye will be used for something for my tellers. I drove to McKinney last year looking for some of these and didn't find them. We don't have a Michaels and someone posted something simitiar from there. I am so happy to get this!!!!

Finally, I tugged this poster size photo out:







I love the Sanderson sisters!!! I don't know how everyone gets these things printed. Everytime I try to have something printed out, I am told they can't because it is copywrited. I am so glad they didn't turn you away with this.

I have a bunch of frames in the garage and found one that hold it so it will go in the witchy room.








Thank you so much Secret Reaper. What a wonderful surprise today!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang, sorry for the upside down photos. They show right side up on my computer!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love that cool bracelet. And it is awesome you had the perfect frame for the poster. What are the odds.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have so many frames and hubby is always trying to get me to purge them. see, there is a reason for keeping them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh that is a great teaser printersdevil


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Greetings to my victim! ( You'll know who you are soon enough ...bwah hahaha)
I am VERY nearly finished with some nice props and a cool little toy for you. There will be some assembly required, but not much. I'll include some directions, easy to follow, and really just suggestions anyway. A hint for one item....a Dead Man's Flower, sprouting from the flesh of a depraved criminal and imbued with EVIL ( again..BWAH HAHAHAHA)! Enjoy my beloved victim!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I have so many frames and hubby is always trying to get me to purge them. see, there is a reason for keeping them!!


 Send some my way would you? LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also got a bumper sticker that says: Have broom, will travel. The i in will is a broom! lol

It fell to the floor when I pulled the poster pic out of the tube and I thought it was something to hold the roll together. Thanks Reaper for alerting saki to alert me!

Got it!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

would love to know how to get posters printed too without copyright problems. Really want some Tanz der Vampire posters

awesome teasers everyone. Really like the eye jewelry


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow,great teasers,printer! !love the picture of the Sanderson sisters! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the sticker


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the sticker, too!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

What a cool sticker.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethene you need to share your pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will, soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a group picture of my gifts, please excuse the quality, I might have to download them one by one, not sure if I can do it from my phone good, could not get it on my computer


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry, they didn't show up will keep trying..


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped! Unfortunately I'm too sick to get out of bed to take pictures. . The huge spider has cheered me up. Thank you mystery reaper!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kloey74, I liked the post becouse you were reaped and the spider cheered you up, but I'm so sorry you are sick. Get well soon. So, no clue as to your reaper?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Feel better, Kloey!! Can't wait to see your reap!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

hope you feel better quickly, kloey!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, more pictures coming!

Feel better, kloey!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

feel better koley


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Si-cotik said:


> would love to know how to get posters printed too without copyright problems. Really want some Tanz der Vampire posters
> 
> awesome teasers everyone. Really like the eye jewelry



You mentioned vampire so I had to go google Tanz Der. Awesome!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Ask and you shall receive, saki!!!
> 
> I just got a wonderful teaser today. I went to the mailbox and sort of mushed across the yard due to all the rain we have been having. Hmmm....I didn't order a poster or anything.....
> 
> ...



Oooo yay Printer!!!! You know I love your Sanderson Sisters! Great job Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Araniella said:


> View attachment 241034
> View attachment 241035
> 
> 
> ...


Cute Spider Araniella  id wear that to!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> You mentioned vampire so I had to go google Tanz Der. Awesome!!!!!


yes its wonderful...It's a play/musical based off a movie from 1967 called the Fearless vampire killers starring Sharon Tate (it's in English) . The movie is okay but I like the play better. IT's done in Europe and Russia. Luckily I found the German version with English subtitles so now I can watch it in any language and understand what it is all about D They tried it in English, but one actor sadly passed away before then and another changed the American script so much it sucked so it didn't play long . That's what happens when people mess with the originals too much...makes the rest of us miss out on the good stuff 

Just a little information in case you were wondering


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry Saki, I am having problems getting things on here, will get my son to help tomorrow! don't think I don't Love it all, because I do! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I can help  i did not get pics of it all but did tgese items for bethene s reap 
suitcase 







Here is other side 







Spell book holder







Spell book







Witch embroidery 







Witch hat 







Back of hat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Few more of spell book


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the suitcase art... Might have to make an attempt at something like it... just pulled out the old hard sided luggage outta the closet to make more room... so I have 3 full sets of luggage to play with this summer. Assuming my life doesn't nose dive again..... 

Every time I think I have things under control it falls apart in a big way. Came home mid week to find the flock safe, sound and all accounted for. One point in my favor. Weather is suppose to be sunny and warm for the weekend... YEA get the rest of the garden planted, points in my favor. I think I have to last of my part of the reaper gift done... more points in my favor. HOWEVER while unpacking the camper first night home for the camping trip, hubby notices the big freezer's door is open and EVERTHING is thawed out. So much fun cleaning up 5 cartons of melted ice cream. Thankfully it was the freezer we mostly use for our bulk thrift store bakery purchases and bread can be refrozen. Ok got things back under control... freezer cleaned, what could be refroze was what couldn't was eaten or toss.... good thing garbage pick up is Friday. So minus lots of points for a thawed freezer but add back a couple of points for it mostly being bread. 

Frog and I have a standing date on Friday to catch friends in a band's show and it's too late a night for hubby who stays home..... Did I mention hubby is an idiot. I usually allow hubby free range in all things... only have a couple of standing requests... errrr demands. He can't play with his wood chipper or chain saw when no one's home OR if its before 10 AM or after 6:00 pm... did I mention hubby is an idiot. At 11pm just as the third set is starting Frog gets a missed call from hubby... Frog calls him back... apparently my idiot of a hubby was playing with his wood chipper when NO ONE was home AND after 6pm.... He's in the ER, been there since 8 pm waiting to be worked on... took his middle finger off at the first knuckle BUT please Frog don't tell my wife, WHAT like when I get home I wouldn't notice him missing.... or The HUGE blankety blank bandage on his hand or the tip of his finger MIA???!!!???.... Did I mention my hubby is an idiot. Frog on the other hand is not so much of an idiot and told me right off and drove us over to the ER to pick up hubby to bring home.

He is currently at home all bandaged up with pain meds and antibiotics, has to see a specialist on Monday since it a nasty little lop off that left an open cut. After making sure he was mostly ok I read him the riot act and basically told him the next time there is a clog in the chute don't bother sticking his hand in to clear it.... just stick his head in to see what clogging it and if it happens to take off the tip of his head at least we can see if there are any brain cells in there working... and BONUS SCORE - the tip of his head would make a nice potion bottle insert. 

Thanks for letting me rant a bit.... The scary part is I know he's not learned his lesson... The reason for the rule - don't use unless someone is home is this is NOT the first time he's stuck his hand in the chute to clear a blockage, he does it almost without thinking... he has at least once before done it and got just a glancing blow that didn't require an ER, just lots of bandages. I knew at some point he'd be an idiot, stick his hand in there again and not be so lucky, I just wanted... err.... needed someone home to A) look for and hopefully find the missing pieces and B) the drive those pieces and him to the ER.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stinkerbell, all I can say is wow. just wow. Hasn't he seen Fargo?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy mummy's day to all you mummies.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell, so sorry to hear about Frog's accident. Wow! Glad it was not worse.

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!

Great reap gifts, saki.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Im a bit confused, not a unusal accurance, but I guess I thought Frog was hubby! glad hubby didn't get hurt worse, but losing a bit of a finger, wow! !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for posting pictures, Saki, my son said he. will help me later and get the rest up...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> Im a bit confused, not a unusal accurance, but I guess I thought Frog was hubby! glad hubby didn't get hurt worse, but losing a bit of a finger, wow! !


me too Bethene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought I had missed something, too, bethene. lol


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to seem confusing as it so happens you guys are in the same boat as most people who first me me and make the same assumption. Hubby is named Steve, been together 35+ years. His hobbies center around www.wheresgeorge.com-ing his money, watching TV with his eyes closed, playing with his chain saw, wood chipper and log splitter and working nearly 24/7 at his job. I have a more varied interests since he had no interest in my hobbies and after years and years of trying to get him interested with no luck found someone who did and doesn't make real hubby feel too threatened, that's Frog aka Rob. Since Frog and I are mostly seen together new people make the assumption, if they ask I set them straight calling him my spare hubby. I know it's unconventional but don't hold it against me.... Hope that makes the muddy waters a little clearer.

As for the real hubby... he's gotten out of all work around the house for the near future... good thing I have a spare who is right now mowing the lawn.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol I need a spare hubby who loves Halloween


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Amen, printersdevil...I need one too! (And I'm glad I'm not the only one who had to re-read that post a few times--and still scratched my head.)

Stinkerbell, I too am a wheresgeorge.com freak. But I do it in waves, like for a month or two everything is registered..then I stop..then start up again.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My apologies for just now posting. Whatever I had, it knocked me on my butt and then some! I still am clueless about my Reaper!







I already have plans for corpsing those pumpkins. 

The absolute BEST gift was this enormous spider. We have a really high trellis which is perfect for the long dangling legs! The eyes even light up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! More pics! Very fun reap, Kloey!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I can help  i did not get pics of it all but did tgese items for bethene s reap
> suitcase
> View attachment 241194
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a teaser today from my reaper omg these Flys feel real and they say I will need them when my reaper gift comes oh my you have me woundering lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesomeness!!! everyone has gotten some really cool things...

So I finally made my final attempts to create. 3 out of 10 tries (not including the umpteen times I tried on the last project)...not so good but at least I have a few more things to send...just hope my victim likes it  Drying tonight, will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...what could those flies be for??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...what could those flies be for??


Lets hope not poo lol haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lets hope not poo lol haha


Hahahahaha!!!  That actually made me laugh out loud, lol. That would be an...interesting...reaper gift...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you are better, kloey. Great Reap. 

Now save that beautiful girl from that spider!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

how did i miss the picture thread?? I will be shipping this week


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki-Love everything you sent. where did you get the patterns for the embroidery pieces? It is so cute. 

Stinkerbelle, I want a frog too.

Kloey, great haul. Your daughter is so cute.

Si-cotik, sorry you are having trouble with your reap. I wish it could be fun for you. I'm not talented, so I just put all the pieces in the box, and let them put it together themselves. lol If I can, I'll try. But more than once I've had to do it the other way. I guess everyone figures out it's the thought that counts. So just put in some love and an extra bottle of glue.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

apologies to Saki girl, I so want to show everyone my gifts, but my son was fixing the hard drive on my computer, as well as having a extremely stressfull,bad day, Saki,please know how much I Love every thing, and am so sorry for the delay...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> apologies to Saki girl, I so want to show everyone my gifts, but my son was fixing the hard drive on my computer, as well as having a extremely stressfull,bad day, Saki,please know how much I Love every thing, and am so sorry for the delay...


No need to apologize sweetie. Things happen. I know the gifts made you smile and that you loved it don't stress it's a ok hugs


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am closing in on things I am making. I hope to ship early---which is a first for me....

I may or may not have sent or will send a teaser....Just want to keep everyone guessing. lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sent mine out today it should arrive by Thursday...fingers crossed the box arrives intact, unbent, and my victim likes it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's goodies that are still coming


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have not forgotten about my victim. So sorry that I havent got a teaser out. I went on a great cruise and having trouble getting back to real life. I am working on something special for you and will get it sent soon. There are two boxes so be on the look out my victim. You need to be prepareed. Very prepared.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

As for my spare hubby yes everyone who meets Frog wants one of their own... maybe I'll clone him in the mad scientist lab I'll do one day.

While away with the real hubby at the hand doc Monday to see what can be done with his damaged finger I got a notice to pick up a package at the PO. Did so yesterday and pondered what it might be as only my name was on the label. I opened it up to find a couple of tombstones to add to our little cemetery. I'll get Pics later in the week. Hubby goes in for out patient surgery on the hand tomorrow so I'm a little distracted. 

On a Happier note Frog did finally find that sack of black hairy stuff and after a couple of touch ups and a little added mood enhancements he believes his part of the of our gifting will be done. He feels it's the best and most creative one of err... couple of these he's done yet. Yes Victim you are getting a whole pair... luck you.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Let's see, a pair of something that includes a sack and black hairy stuff. Naaah, can't be.

(rotten peaches?)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

scareme said:


> Saki-Love everything you sent. where did you get the patterns for the embroidery pieces? It is so cute.
> 
> Stinkerbelle, I want a frog too.
> 
> ...


Scareme is hella talented!! Btw it may be May, but I have refused to put the beautiful snowman quilt that she sewed for me into storage. I'm laying under it right now!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol on the rotten peaches.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

scareme said:


> Si-cotik, sorry you are having trouble with your reap. I wish it could be fun for you. I'm not talented, so I just put all the pieces in the box, and let them put it together themselves. lol If I can, I'll try. But more than once I've had to do it the other way. I guess everyone figures out it's the thought that counts. So just put in some love and an extra bottle of glue.


I thought about just sending the supplies...lol but I didn't want my victim to think I was just being lazy LOL. Things might have been a little better if I wasn't so worked up and frustrated with life happenings. I'm so depressed and angry and frustrated that its hard to concentrate on what I want to do. 

I've been fighting for the past ten years to get visitation with my daughter. I wasn't able to see or talk to her for nine years. Its not because I was a bad mother just that she needed more time and attention than I could give her as a working single mom...then things went crazy and I lost visitation...and have fought and jumped through so many hoops and done so many loops...then things happened an DFACS became involved two years ago and so I've had to go up against them. Finally things started to look up and it looked like I could breath knowing she was going to be taken good care of but that I would still be able to see her, then two days after that discussion I got papers saying they want to terminate my rights...I go later this month to see if it can be fought. So much work and trying and hoping and losing that I'm really tired, depressed, and frustrated. On top of that my heart palpitations caused me to have to quit working for a while and can't find another job...


Sorry to vent like this, just sometimes it feels better to get it out. Hope no one will mind it too much. I usually just keep it locked in because I don't want to seem like someone that just complains.

But being involved with this reap and watching everyone else have fun with it has given me some stress relief (until I had a little trouble with my projects lol) So thank you for letting my be involved.

So I'm terribly sorry to my victim that I didn't do a better job with this reap. Hope it will do


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Si-cotik, good luck as you continue in this horrible journey.Positive vibes and prayers for you and your daughter.

I am sure that your victim will be pleased with what you sent. I can't wait to see pictures of it and all the others. These exchanges are great stress busters for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Si-cotik, I hope things start looking up for you, soon, in this situation!!!! We all need to vent once in awhile, for sure, so I totally understand. Sending good thoughts and energy!! Hugs!
I am sure your victim will love their gift!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Si-cotik, Thanks for sharing that with us. It can't have been easy. As we laugh and share lite things on here, it's easy to forget a lot of us are going through some pretty tough things in life. Maybe that's why we like it here. To take our minds off things. It sounds like things have been hard for you for a long time. I send a prayer that you get the strength you need. Sometimes I get behind in posting, and feel like I should apologize and explain, which keeps me from posting even longer. Now I just figure, the heck with it, and just start posting like I was never gone. This is suppose to be fun. Don't stress about your gift, have fun. If you want to send the parts, just do it. You won't be the first, (cough cough) So relax here. If you don't, we'll take printersdevil out and get her drunk, that should be good for a laugh.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A very good laugh, scareme..... When are we going??????

I have a lot of trouble staying upright when I am sober. Drunk should be a real hoot.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Si-cotik, please take it easy on yourself. I can't imagine the hurt you have been through, but we are here for you. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone.. That's why it's so wonderful here


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Si-cotik, I am glad you chose to share with everyone. We really are like family. I have had you in my constant thought and prayers since we "talked" via PMs recently. I am hoping for a positive decision for you and your daughter. As I told you we have been there on the other side, but we did everything to help the mom step up for her kids and she chose to just self destruct. Kids do need moms in their lives. Our Audree will be 17 in less than a month. She loves my daughter so much and they have always been close. Daughter has had the full custody of her since she started 6th grade and she will be a senior. My daughter and Aud's mom were so close growing up so at least she had a bond with us. Her mom never even attempted to seek any of her four kids. Your daughter has you working for her so that is a great plus. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

si -cotic, am so very sorry for your problems. my life is in a shambles too, my heart is breaking and I am a mess. so I understand to a point. so glad you decided to do the reaper. we need our friends.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just wanted to remind everyone Two weeks from tomorrow is shipping dead line 
man has that time gone fast 5/29/2015 is shipping day 
please if anyone is having issues or shipping late let me know  

thanks guys


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I received a notification that I have a package waiting at my home. I'm not waiting on anything, so I believe I've been reaped!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I received a notification that I have a package waiting at my home. I'm not waiting on anything, so I believe I've been reaped!


sweet more pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm finishing up this weekend and mailing on Monday morning


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got three projects done, and a couple more started! will ship close to deadline,per usual!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

bethene said:


> si -cotic, am so very sorry for your problems. my life is in a shambles too, my heart is breaking and I am a mess. so I understand to a point. so glad you decided to do the reaper. we need our friends.


Big hugs, Bethene!!! I am here for you and for anyone else who needs a friend! just as you all have been here for me.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Photos coming soon! We got reaped by Si-cotik!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

hehe sorry I forgot to put the batteries in the box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures coming!!! Goody!!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm hoping these work. Everyone is asleep here, so I couldn't get out the good camera. I had to settle for my phone. 

We received some nice gifts.

We got an Independence Day wreath from Si- Cotik's mom.
We received some handmade spray paint art. I didn't want to sit anything on them until they unroll a bit on their own. My nephew saw those and immediately fell in love. He loves things with planets.
A mini strobe light.
A NBC poster.
A tool with light.
A firefly light.
A ghost writing video.
Two witch hats.
Thanks so much. We will find a use for everything.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear life isn't going so good for some of us. I hope things improve soon. 

nope not rotten peaches... maybe hairy strawberries... 

I need to do a couple of things and then fingers crossed we can get ours out tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the firefly light looks very cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, the firefly light is awesome! 
I too love the planet posters! 
Love the lacey witch hat!
And a Fourth of July wreath is a wonderful idea, it is so pretty! !!
Great reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, and the Fourth of July wreath is adorable! !! great reap! !!!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Those are some great gifts. I've heard that the lighting bug jar is really cool. Let me know what you think.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to see the jar in action, too.

Love the planet posters and can't wait to see them. Would be cool for wizards.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Got the jar at five below


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool reap! What exactly is the "ghost writing" video?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Ghost writing video works with a projector to look like "something" writing on the wall or mirror


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well that sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Going to run up a lot of posts but can't figure out how to do a group of pics with my phone, first up is the wonderful flag Saki embroidered!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Next is the cool picture,music box! Already on my china


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ghost writing video sounds great and the Lightning bug jar would look cool on your witch shelves


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So so sorry I stopped at two pictures, but once again life got in the way, and not in a good way...but anyway, here is the gorgeous spell book Saki made me,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Next are these wonderful little potion bottles


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And now the gorgeous witches hat,actually on display with another hat she made me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And now the warmer with gorgeous spider webs on it, also I received two white candles, 

Once again Saki, thank you so much! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome and now you have a witch suitcase you can take a much needed vacation


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, how could I forget this ? Hot chocolate in a coffin container! !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Saki, I sure need one!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool items. Yes Bethene, maybe a beach get a way with that witchy suitcase.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful reap, bethene! great job, Saki! Love all of your items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds heavenly! 
I didn't take a picture of the suitcase, because it was already posted, I am still hoping to get a group picture up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So glad you liked it all sweetie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

like it? ? Saki, I LOVE. it! !!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

that is some awesome reaper gifts, Bethene.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm loving my teasers I put them into frames. ♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh i shipped my reaper gift yesterday


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

moonwitchkitty, those pictures are awsome!!! Are they 8X10s?

We need more pictures!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the pics in frames


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Those are fantastic, Saki. You should teach classes. I'd sign up to learn from you. 

It's been so long since I sent my reapers gift out I'm getting bored. I'm sending out a teaser, in reverse. Gift first, teaser last.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> moonwitchkitty, those pictures are awsome!!! Are they 8X10s?
> 
> We need more pictures!!


they are


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

OK, The things I ordered for my victim have finally arrived!! Just a couple more goodies to get together... This new job has been keeping me busy...and stressed! I've been tased and sprayed with OC  but I am qualified to use both now  Fear not Victim, your reap will be shipping out soon!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Those are fantastic, Saki. You should teach classes. I'd sign up to learn from you.
> 
> It's been so long since I sent my reapers gift out I'm getting bored. I'm sending out a teaser, in reverse. Gift first, teaser last.


thanks sweetie wish all you guys were close to me so we could do get together and create together


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks sweetie wish all you guys were close to me so we could do get together and create together


I like the idea of a get together. I use to love attending the FrightFest NW camp out Gathering. Really miss that summer get away. Was so sad to see it go. The WCHC just doesn't have the same feel, to me.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Soooo happy! I finally found a box...I finally found the perfect box! I finally found a box to ship!! I have no idea why i do this...but oftentimes whatever I make just doesn't fit into a normal size box. This was off only by an inch or two..BUT ~ I found a box ! ~

I think a make-n-take with Reaper participants would be nothing short of amazing. Everyone has their own specialty (or two) and so much would be learned from getting together and actually seeing some of the work being done. It's a shame we're all so spread out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to people getting there reaps and pics


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Still keeping the boys outside searching for a box.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I understand the thrill of finding the perfect box. We were not so lucky we had a slightly too big one to deal with so my poor victim is getting a mix of various fillers that were laying around the house. I wanted to get my gift out before the next life changing moment hit us.


OHHHHHHH wanted to share... Mr Lonely's replacement gals are both starting to get broody. One had been disappearing the past couple of nights just before we lock them. Panic set in when we couldn't find her but the next morning she was back with others like nothing happened. When it happened again we knew she was starting to sit eggs but couldn't figure out where, just to simple and easy and safer to lay in the shed we built them for that. Saturday we watched her as dusk fell and found she is nesting under the porch just like Angel had been but on the other side of the sliding door tucked way way under the climbing hydrangea, we walked past her any number of times looking for her and never saw her. Yesterday the other female went MIA... she's tucked herself right next to the first one. Goose one had 5 eggs so far not sure yet what goose 2 might have. Figure Goose one will not sit 24/7 for another week or so while she continues to enlarge her clutch... after all Angel had 17 when she was ... hummm errr died. We're hoping they are fertile since there are 2 males... Mr. not so Lonely anymore and Pig, the male that came with the girls. On an other happy note, we have one hen who has gone completely broody and is sitting on 23 eggs... I think she's been stealing some of the other gals eggs, since the eggs are all different colors and I know she's the one that lays green eggs. So if luck is with us we should have a nice mix of chicks in about 2 weeks time. And yes I know they are fertile.... Fred is VERY VERY much in love with his ladies and shows them his love ALL the time. Frog actually has some photos of Fred with his wings around a couple of his ladies cuddling while roosting at night.... he's such a ladies man. Might be a month or more before we know if Mr. Lonely and Pig are dads.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures???? Anyone with pictures??? It is raining AGAIN here and I need some Halloween cheer.

We have rain in the forecast again for the next week. All our lakes are at flood level and our main one Lake Texoma is just about 5 feet from going over the spillway. It was said to only have that happen once in a hundred years. It went over in 1957 and then in 1990 and again in 2007 and about to do it again! 

Weather forecast

I live right between Gainesville and Paris on the map.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey All! I know I've been AWOL for a little while with graduation and everything else going on it's been crazy around here 
I got my Reaper gift a couple of days ago and am here with some pictures!

View attachment 241909

Cool tombstone
View attachment 241910

Large Zombie Crossing sign
View attachment 241911

Awesome metal Hunting permit sign







Smaller metal Zombie Crossing sign and crime scene type tape







Everything all together

The family all thought that this was all awesome stuff. Thank you so much to my Reaper!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I used my phone to take the pictures so hope they are ok


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the tombstone Mummy!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool reap. What is on the tombstone-a zombie? I don't know much about them.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Cool reap. What is on the tombstone-a zombie? I don't know much about them.


Yes, it's a zombie


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hope my victim gets their box soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful gifts mummy! !!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

moonwitchkitty, I don't live far from you so maybe my package will get here tomorrow. lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mommy of 5 cool reap. Any clue who your reaper is?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Mommy of 5 cool reap. Any clue who your reaper is?


I have no clue who my Reaper is but they did an awesome job 
I'm waiting (and not very patiently) to find out who they are


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics we need more pics


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

MummyOf5 said:


> I have no clue who my Reaper is but they did an awesome job
> I'm waiting (and not very patiently) to find out who they are


It was from me. I am your Secret Reaper. So glad that you liked it. Wasn't sure what to do for zombies so went looking and thought these would be fun. Enjoy.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It was all awesome! My Son (that just graduated) is eyeballing a couple of the signs so I'll have to watch those LOL!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay, I was reaped. Some very nice items to use as raw materials. Can't wait to make some pelts with the fur. 








Not sure if you can see, but this is an adorable little skeleton fairy. Nice job with the moss detailing. I love it! This will end up on my office shelf for all to see.








And finally this awesome bottle of teeth! So fun! And really, I can only get away saying that on this forum.








Thanks so much! My reaper is from Texas but I don't have her HF handle. I hope she'll identify herself.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Reap, dawnski. I am from Texas, but it is not from me. I think I know who it is though.

Mummyof5, cool items. I guess I need to jump on the zombie parade. These look fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski. great stuff can not wait to see what you make .


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Send the rain my way we need it... for the PNW has had a dryish winter and the snow pack isn't anything to write home about. My poor water fowl's pond is a puddle and it's only May usually that doesn't happen till July. 

another great couple of sets of reaper gifts.... I only hope ours measure up when our victim opens theirs

Finally got Frog's nasty bug... sore throat the other day today it's the alternating runny clogged nose and I can feel it moving into the chest. So if I'm more then a little out to lunch I'm claiming it's the cold meds talking.

Also not sure if anyone on the reap gift list is interested a few of us wanted to do a summer card exchange so I posted a Red, White and Dead sign up thread. Hope to see a few of you there.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Found a box and packing my victim's spoils up! Ideally I wanted to send this in 2 separate packages but it's going to have to go in one... nervous hoping my victim will like!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Yay, I was reaped. Some very nice items to use as raw materials. Can't wait to make some pelts with the fur.
> View attachment 241951
> 
> 
> ...


so glad you liked it I had some trouble trying to decide on what to send, added to two of the projects I had worked on didn't turn out correct.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I should apologize for making my victim wait so long :/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dawnski that bottle of teeth is hideous. I love it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

booswife02, I will be shipping last minute too!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!  To whomever my reaper is THANK YOU!!! I absolutely love my gifts!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Both pics didn't show up...Here is my zombie baby puppet!!!  Thank you again Reaper!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool reap but man that zombie baby puppet is creepy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap! !! I agree, the zombie puppet is real creepy!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GReat stuff, geige! Very cool tombstones and skulls.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok victim! Your treats are packaged! I'll have dropped them off at the post office by the end of the week. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks so much, Moonwitchkitty!



moonwitchkitty said:


> so glad you liked it I had some trouble trying to decide on what to send, added to two of the projects I had worked on didn't turn out correct.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Thanks so much, Moonwitchkitty!


you are very welcome 



booswife02 said:


> I should apologize for making my victim wait so long :/


Ah don't sweat it, good things come to those who wait..


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I just mailed a box. You know, that perfect box that I found the other day. 

Someone will get mail one week from today.

Exciting!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear victim, do not fret. I really need to finish your gifts this weekend.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been Reaped!! thank you secret reaper! Absolutely love everything have to say that the pictures are my favorite, can't wait to hang up the Mr&mrs stein


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I missed a photo ♥


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap! Cool wall candle holders!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool pictures moonwitchkitty! Those of the Mr. and Mrs. Stein are great. Very unique wall hangings, too. Love em.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wrong forum


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry printersdevil. I should have let you know it was coming. I feel bad that I keep missing our dates and I keep promising to bring you scarves. So I thought I'd just have them sent straight to you, instead of sending them here, and then bringing them to you. Isn't it a sad reflection on me that it takes longer to receive something from 2 hours up I-35 than it does to get something on a slow boat from China. I guess I don't think of them as PIF, more of a missed M&T. There will be some more coming, both from China, and from Oklahoma. Want to place bets on which gets there first?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, scareme! I have a bag of dolls I need to get to you and it has some grass skirts and other things. Hey, if it keeps raining,we can just float between states!
Lake Texoma is about to go over the spillway. They said it would happen once in a hundred years and this will be the fourth time. Once in 1957, then in 1990, 2007 and later tonight from the level it is right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a reminder thus coming Friday is ship day. 
If you are going to ship late please let me know


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Victim,
You have not been forgotten. This is crazy time for teachers (especially when we have to pack up our entire classroom by the last day of school while teaching). Your gift is in my dining room and my husband is shipping it this week. I hope you like it!!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We love all the reaps posted and Halloweenwifey really loves Geige's reap. She said all of that would go perfect with her theme. Great reaper!
Ours will be going out this week. Working extra hours has had me tied up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We've missed you kloey and TheHalloweenKing and wifey!

I;ve got something to get in the mail, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lots of goodies should be getting mailed and should start seeing lots of pics whoot


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

My reap continues with this beauty! Thank you Reaper, I adore it!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooohh Geige....I love that bottle!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Araniella, Me too!  I am just starting my curiosity cabinet and this is PERFECT!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, love that bottle! !!!!

got most things done this past weekend, a bit more tweaking on one project , and finishing one more...it's coming my dear victim,have not forgotten you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Geige I love that spider bottle and your awesome tombstones


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> We've missed you kloey and TheHalloweenKing and wifey!
> 
> I;ve got something to get in the mail, too.


I'm barely hanging on to my sanity. Somehow I'm expected to teach and completely pack up my room by the last day of school. We are getting major renovations done over the summer and I'm changing rooms along with most of my coworkers. I just give packets of busy work while I pack and pack and pack!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Finishing up something for my victim. It is so wet and humid here that I hope the paint will dry. I can already see that it is bubbling. Dang it. However, due to the nature of this I think it will be okay. It is part of something else. 

Ha!Ha! How is that for a hint or teaser for someone.

I know that my neighbors are really wondering about me since I had these items hanging on a long stick stuck into the wet ground.


It is coming soon......

Hey, I guess I will also be getting something soon. I always forget about that. I am sorry victim that I am so late with this. I you like it. I went on vacation on a cruise right in the middle of this and it has rained ever since I got back. Thinking of investing in a boat at the moment.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So excited! USPS sent me a text that my victim's box is expected for delivery today! That's 2 days earlier than what the receipt says! I see it's in your town victim. I'm so excited. Just hope it all arrived in one piece.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> So excited! USPS sent me a text that my victim's box is expected for delivery today! That's 2 days earlier than what the receipt says! I see it's in your town victim. I'm so excited. Just hope it all arrived in one piece.


whoot this is very exciting


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

geige said:


> Araniella, Me too!  I am just starting my curiosity cabinet and this is PERFECT!!!


geige, I'm your reaper. I'm glad that you liked what I picked out for you. With all the graduation plans and getting my younger son ready to go to New York in a little over a week I wasn't able to make things but the online shopping was very therapeutic for me with all the stress 
I tried to pick something for each of your scenes that you could use.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I mostly bought, too. Things have been crazy here and we have had so much rain and bad weather the past few weeks when I was ready to work on gifts. To my victim, you still have something headed your way. But, I won't say who it is for yet!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

trying this out...my mom got me a new phone and I sent images to my computer...just testing with the spray paint art I sent to TheHalloweenKing sorry for the fuzzy pictures and the mess:


















the colors don't look as nice in the pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sico I love the first one


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought they turned out okay being my first try...three out of ten tries


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Si-cotik said:


> I thought they turned out okay being my first try...three out of ten tries


they are fantastic


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those pics, si-cotik


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Those paintings are so unusual and wicked. 

To all those last minute shippers, I a with you. My victim has received some that I bought, but I am sending another box. This is made with all things that I had around the house, so it is cost free. Well the actual box came from printersdevil (mom). So, I hope others don't mind my going over $ cause I really didn't. I wanted to make this from the start but went on a cruise at the start of this and was afraid I would not have time. Gotta make us one of these.

Now, all of you who have received, just wait and see if this is yours!!!! Mahhhahhhaa

Oh, and I hope it makes it there. I guess I should wrap in in rain gear or put it in a fiberglass box so it can float. We are so flooded here and it is still raining for at least another week. Anyone want some rain?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have an amazing spray paint art pic that we had made at the state fair. Love it and you have some talent there!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

something's been delivered.....now I'm nervous


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> something's been delivered.....now I'm nervous


You did fantastic omg thank you so much ok pic time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped got some amazing stuff from araniella. Thank you so very much 
Ok first I open up these blare witch tottoms 







Next was this cool table cloth 







Remember my teaser Flys well here is who they are for  







Then she made me this very cool voodoo doll







This fortain board 







And then the most amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

These wicked cool witch lanterns I must learn to make these do you have how to on them 







More 







And 







These are so very very cool 
Thank you so much for everything 







Love


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Close up 







So very cool


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, love it all. I need a voodoo doll. I just bought a sewing machine--don't know how to sew, but Lady Sherry tells me I can learn! lol

Those witch lanterns are AWESOME. Please share a tutorial on them arnallia!

I need to make some of the Blair witch figures. Cool. and the toad is perfect. If he eats mosquitos I will send you a bunch. We are really getting hit with them with all the rain here.

Oh yeah, I love the divination board. I have that on a box from saki from last year. Love it as a free standing board. I was going to put one on a small round table, but can't get it blown up the right size.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm really so glad you like everything. It's like showing your newborn off for the first time and you're not sure if it's ugly or not..LOL 

I stole the idea of the witch lanterns from pumpkinrot's swamp lights. my version is an old jar tinted with color using elmers glue, water and a little paint on the inside. Then duct taping it to PVC. The vine-y things wrapped around the stem is twisted tissue paper and the whole thing is covered in masking tape. I use a little wire and more tissue paper to make the 'stems' and wrap those with masking tape too. The top of the jar is thin cardboard covered in masking tape. Then I mix water, elmers glue and titebond II and do a paper mache thing using strips of tissue paper. I like tissue paper for the texture look that it gives. I wrinkle it a bit before i put it on. I don't dip the tissue paper in the glue...i put the paper on, then use a paint brush to apply the glue over. lThere's 3 or 4 layers of the glue and tissue paper...then paint and seal. I really love the look with the lights.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Printersdevil...I sewed that voo doo doll by hand. Came out WAY better than I expected. I was an old pillow case.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Si-cotik said:


> I thought they turned out okay being my first try...three out of ten tries



Those are really awesome


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Araniella, wow! We love the witch lights. Those are great! Great reap!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Araniella, LOVE the witch lights!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

What lights the witch lights? I love them!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I use flicker tea lights


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic reap, Saki! Those are definitely great items for your reap theme. Great job, Araniella! Those witch lights will add a creepy, spooky atmosphere to the witch haunt, especially with all the trees and such Saki has.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My fantastic reaper, scareme, sent me a teaser. I love these. Thanks again scareme!
















And, for my victim who is patiently waiting. Here's a teaser photo for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dead line for shipping is tomorrow wow did that time go fast
I have not heard from a few of you on if you have shipped or will be shipping late please let me know 
thanks so much


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Right now I planning to ship tomorrow. I will let you know the details.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Right now I planning to ship tomorrow. I will let you know the details.


thanks sweetie


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OOPS! I'm glad you like the pictures, but I swear I didn't notice the nakedness when I saw the picture on my small screen. Feel free to add some fig leaves here and there. I really do like the colors. You've been a great reepee.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have mine all boxed up and ready to ship. I really need to think about shipping when brain storming, haveing to find a box that fits!! LOL!! , so soon dear victim. soon!!!!! Saki. will get you the info soon as I get it! 

Love the witches lanterns Saki!!! they will look so awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome tarot card paintings, im the goddess!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the tarot card paintings.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Those paintings are huge! Very nice!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice paintings, scareme and im the goddess!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great paintings way to go


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> OOPS! I'm glad you like the pictures, but I swear I didn't notice the nakedness when I saw the picture on my small screen. Feel free to add some fig leaves here and there. I really do like the colors. You've been a great reepee.


 LOL, you see how much it phased me right. I didn't even think twice before I posted them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Same as my cards so nothing to notice in my opinion lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, same here, IshWitch. My Witch's Tarot deck is like that, too. It doesn't phase me...it's art.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped, so some one will get a box soon! !


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We shipped!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My favorite deck (I have 3) is my Bohemian Gothic Tarot. But I rarely use it, it feels so personal that for general purposes I stay with the Rider Waite. I also have an Irish mini deck, but its directions are in Gaelic LOL so I can only use that with a book to look up the cardsbecause I'm not familiar enough with the card faces yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh, the Irish deck sounds awesome! I have my Witch's deck and also a Love deck, which I am not sure, but the Love one may be my aunts lol. She let me borrow things often while I was learning and I just can't remember if it's mine or hers. I'd love to get more nice decks of my own someday.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I ran out of thread tonight. I should be sending everything else out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. I'm so sorry dear victim.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband shipped my box today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure that I will LOVE whatever you sent bethene, The Halloween King, Im The Goddess, or kloey! Or whoever my Secret Reaper is.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry for this being off topic, but I wish I could get hubby to go to Dark Hour Haunted House with me in June. In addition to the monthly show, they are having a Paranormal Prom on the Friday night. To attend the Prom it is $49 each but includes admission to DH and the food and non alcohol driinks at the Prom. Spirits can be purchased. I would LOVE to go. I know he won't go.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I feel ya PD! We are Shriners and the potentate's ball is $50 a person! I want to go so bad! I even told hubby I'll make my own ball skirt (just a simple circle skirt) because I don't have a gown right now. :/


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Box floating off to somewhere today. I hope it doesn't float, but not too sure about that with all the rain we are having. It was another night of 60-70 hour winds (no tornado this time---just wind) and torrential rain. I don't know where anymore can go. The lakes are all over floodlevel with the spillways pouring out as fast as they can. There is three times as much water coming into our main lake as they can pump out. The flood gates are wide open causing flooding below us and the over a mile wide spillway has washed out the main road to the dam making all those on the Oklahoma side have to find long alteranate routes to town and work. Yesterday they closed down a huge bridge that is about a mile long It is usually way above the lake level and the water is washing over it. Again, thousands have to reroute. About 30 minutes from me the other direction they closed the Interstate for awhile yesterday due to flooding. 

The only thing that we are sure of is mosquitos. They are breeding and out in force. It is going to be a LONG summer. Please send this rain to those areas that need it. Oklahoma and Texas have had enough. Thank you!!!

So, dear victim your package is coming by ark instead of owls this time. Delivery times depends on the current and if we get more rain as predicted.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoping y'all get some dry weather soon, I was thinking about you and PrintersDevil while watching the news the other day!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

How I feel when I know my package was delivered but haven't heard from my Victim


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I shipped all but one item. I will get that out tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you geige for thinking about us during this awful flooding.

I just talked to texaslucky and she has been reaped. She was excited and said that she will post pictures later tonight or in the morning. The weather is not great for her WiFi at the moment. She is going to send me pics by text tonight. Can't wait to see what she got. She was excited while opening the box which started with a letter addressed to Dear Victim. She had the phone on speaker and the two girls were helping her. lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

yes hope you and your family are doing ok, printersdevil. We've been getting a lot of rain around here but it's nothing like what you are getting and so far no tornados. Hang in there. "It can't rain all the time"


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Been reaped. Will post pics and more later this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

geige said:


> Hoping y'all get some dry weather soon, I was thinking about you and PrintersDevil while watching the news the other day!


The rain has been terrible this year. While we aren't flooding (yet) the guys haven't been able to get into the fields to finish the planting. Do you know what happens when farmers actually get caught up on stuff and have nothing to do until the ground dries out? My "kids" will be launching rockets in the next few days, we made the trip to Hobby Lobby last night to pick up engines


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Three years ago here in Northwestern Illinois, we had the ""Rain Of The Century", small rivers flooded as they had never been known to ever flood before, one man had is very beautiful farm house flooded.
One year later,we again had "The Rain of the Century", he was flooded again! This time he sold it , now it is again time for "The Flood of the Century" and it has been doing a lot of raining here but maybe half of the corn crop has been planted and is sprouting, which might not be a good thing?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I was reaped!!! and EVERYTHING was AWESOME!!! Heheh  so I'm going to try to get my pictures up. Sorry that they come in so big. 
It'll be several posts  Please also excuse the mess. We've been doing a lot of cleaning and things havent left the house yet  Had to take the pictures at the front door for better light didn trealize that was so dirty 

anyway! without further ado:

First this really cool box: It had lots of potion bottles inside (pictured later)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

this cool clown...I will be able to use it next year too 
















cool rocks and gems: used to collect all kinds of rocks and gems (and seashells) wish I still had my collection but this will help restart 









this clock...I love this clock


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

These books are COOL






























and this potion/curio cabinet


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

potions/bottles and things to add to my curio cabinet


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

and finally this: beautiful box (love the cross on top)









cool key chain (don't know why it's at that angle)









only one potion bottle didn't make it...and only a couple things that can be fixed with a little glue, but I love love LOVE it all. Thank you SO much Bethene!

Mercedes says hi and she approves too 









I will fix up my cabinet later and take pictures. Thanks again, Bethene. You rock!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic reap, si-cotik!!!! I really, really love that cabinet!! Great job, bethene!!!

(adorable puppy, too!)


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome reap Si-cotik!!! Love the cabinet!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Man! You guys are killing me! I was trying to take the year off but seeing these. . . Ugh! Might have to do the next secret reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap 
I have only not heard from one person on if they shipped. I hope I hear from them soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All packages are in mail for all victims


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Si-cotik, that is a great reaping. Love the little cabinet and all the cool bottles. That clown is cute, too. Interesting clock and love the spell books. Bethene finds some of the coolest things!

Awww, Mercedes is adorable!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Victim will be visited by the reaper gods on Wednesday if we believe the tracking. It got stuck for a few days in one place and didn't move :/ I had hoped for a Friday delivery


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful Reap HalloweenKing and Wifey. Love the cabinet and your gorgeous books. Great job Bethene. I'm a little behind on the thread. Gotta go back and catch up!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Si-cotik- love your reap. My favorite piece is the clock. Great job Bethene. The books and bottles are beautiful.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love your reap Si-cotik. That clock is amazing Bethene. Just amazing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, my first scroll through the pictures, I totally missed the clock!! It's adorable!! Love it!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was reaped on Friday! Sorry it took so long for posting pictures, but we actually have sunshine this weekend. It has rained all month and it was great to be able to get out and do some things.

I just love everything I received. First off here is the box that was waiting for me after work.








Then here is the great letter from my Reaper McBernes:








I got these beautiful toadstools for my cemetery that McBernes made just for me:








And some great moss to spread around over the mushrooms, a zombie that grows in water and a wonderful dead man flower that "sprouted from the flesh of only the most depraved criminal miscreants" 







Love it. It looks evil and that is good. There are also two small mushroom/toadstools shown above.

Thank you again! I love it all and can't wait to get a cemetery going this year.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice reap texaslucky!!! Now I am going to have to make some toadstools!!! Those are cute!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Love the apothecary cabinet and bottles. Very cool. I have to sit down and go back thorugh all of these to see all the gifts. As always amazing things from Reapers. This is so much fun.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

It put a major damper on everything and I am actually fed up with this. Had the surgery done May 28th, I am walking around with crutches. It is not bad as I thought it would be but it is putting a damper on everything.



printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, sorry that you lost your job and are facing surgery. that really puts a damper on things for you. Hugs to you and also to spooky one.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. guys your gifts are killer!! Just great. I am loving it. Right now, I am moaning about my crutches and I see a very dirty house and it is driving me up the wall. Not fun. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

texaslucky--those mushrooms are too much! Love them.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So excited for my Victim to get their box!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The mushrooms are so cute!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Take care nowhining


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow. We've really missed out on some awesome reaps. Great job, everyone.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone has a package waiting at their door.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! Pics pics!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I have been reaped! Will post pics in a couple of hours when I get back from my appointment. 

Holy,cow reaper! Thank you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

And it is meeeee........Even though my sneeky SR did not include her name. The address is a giveaway since I have received a box of goodies from her before and recognized it. I love everthing, im the goddess!!!!

I can't post pictures for a while since my phone is dead. I have been out at the lake getting more pictures of the spillway and floodgates. Lake Texoma finally peaked last night and is going to slowly drop if we don't get anymore rain. The water is still 4 feet above the mile long spillway!!!! The floodgates are also still wide open! It is an amazing sight. They said that this would never happen when the lake was built. It went over the spillway in 1957 and they said it was once in a hundred years. Then we had rain and flooding in 1990 and it went over then again in 2007 and now again. It has wiped out all the big marinas, camp sites and flooded our many homes here and more down below us.

Anyway, I will get pictures up soon.

I am having trouble getting on this site. Every time I try to access it it says Page Not Found. The address bar switches from www.halloweenforum.com or from any of my bookmarks to adding some letters to the end of the address and then something about Redirect. I have even changed from Chrome to Firefox and the same happened. I can only get here by searching for the site on Google and then clicking on the link for General Forum. I can't get to the place to sent Larry another message. I sent one several days ago and was hoping to hear back. Any ideas what is wrong???

Pictures are coming!!!!!

Thank you im the goddess!! I love everything.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry folks been away since Thursday got back on Sunday late and took Monday to recover. Some awesome reaper pics have been posted. 

So glad folks have made it through all the weather. We're been lucky most weather here in the PNW is mild BUT when it goes wacky it really goes ...since we've moved here in 1985 we've had the 50 year, 100 year and then the all new 500 year record high flooding. That first record flood was on Thanksgiving Day... no one was prepared... Had friends who lost so much even most of their dairy herds to flood waters. Was so sad so much loss, the silver lining was folks were more prepared for the following new record floods. Scary part is to have had so many record floods in less than 30 years have to wonder what's next.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped today by im the goddess! I was excited to get home to find two packages. One was a witch that I was expecting from the tracking, but the other was a mystery. I recognized ----or at least thought I did the name on the return as a HF member. I had to do some thinking about it though. However, when I opened things, the last thing I pulled out was a deck of Tarot cards named Goddess Tarot Cards. That clinched it for me. lol 

Here are the beautiful cards:








I also received this GORGEOUS wizard mask and a styrofoam head for it!! It is wonderful and reminds me of a classic Merlin. I can't wait to work on the prop. I have some beautiful eyes to add also.








I was astounded to see this beauty of a prop head and there is still more!!!!

Next is a beautiful book called The Witches' Almanac that looks very interesting. I can't wait to do some reading. It is Issue 34 Spring 2015-2016.








I love this pretty green marble mortar and pestle she sent me, too.








Next are two beautiful photo prints of wizards. I can't wait to frame them and display them.














I am so happy with ALL my new goodies. Thank you so much im the goddess. You truly are a Reaper Goddess.

Oh yes, I have already heard from her and she told me that there is another item to follow. She is not through with it yet. Wow, I am blown away with her generousity. All of this will make a special display in my Haunt for The Conjurers Consortium this year!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love love love! Awesome reap!!! I want the cards, almanac and mortar and pestle!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what great goodies you got


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahoy me Hearties! I too was Reaped today! Take a gander at me booty (hehe)

Booswife is my reaper and she sent just about everything I need to set a pirate scene! Just add dressed skeleton and some lighting and I am good to go. I totally didn't expect anything more after the gorgeous spider pin...but the treasures that arrived today...wowza!

take a look at these bottles and a box of "Pirates Secrets"










This amazing 'pirate chest' (man and boy included in pic..LOL)










There was just no way to explain everything that was in that box...fish netting....a pirate flag, seaweed!! seaweed! I never would have thought of seaweed! A pirate sign, tons and tons of gold coins, necklaces, rings, gems shells a spyglass a key..OH and a treasure map that kidlet explained wasn't 'real'. Not to mention a 'gold' chalice and bowls and candle holder. Oh Oh...and a beautifully carved funkin of a pirate skeleton









I can't thank you enough booswife. Pirates are just not my thing and my son really wanted me to add some to the haunt after going through Pirates of the Caribbean recently. I think I've got a pretty good handle on it now...except my son said I need to build a pirate ship...umm..yeah. I'll get right on that.. LOL

Thank you thank you thank you! I'll be sure to send you a pic of the scene at Halloween. This is so awesome.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..why do my pics always double like that? Sorry but then again...It's a good thing....you can have a second look at the awesomeness..LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap, Araniella! I can see why the boy is excited. There is some great stuff there. How exciting. I bet he will be the talk of the neighborhood!!!
Great job, booswife!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great pirate stuff way to go booswife2


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Ahoy me Hearties! I too was Reaped today! Take a gander at me booty (hehe)
> 
> Booswife is my reaper and she sent just about everything I need to set a pirate scene! Just add dressed skeleton and some lighting and I am good to go. I totally didn't expect anything more after the gorgeous spider pin...but the treasures that arrived today...wowza!
> 
> ...


Wow, I love that display. Booswife, great job.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Double post sorry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like we just have two victims left who should receive there goodies this week if they have not gotten them already


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I do so hate waiting!!!! Meanwhile tomorrow I am going to experience something far more terrifying than anything on Halloween---the last day of school and my entire classroom is packed up and in the gym due to renovations. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that the weather is nice enough to kill a lot of time outside! We are supposed to have a teachers vs 6th grade kickball game. Due to my complete lack of atheltic ability--I volunteered to be a cheerleader!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyone has received some pretty awesome reaps...still trying to figure out who my awesome reaper is


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

There was also a runner, mouse, and flicker lights. 

Thank you Grindstaff. Very cool and useful!


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Sidnami, did you find the small scarab that was wrapped and tied to the tablet? I am sorry I thought that the scarab was larger because it said that it could be "bent and shaped into a bracelet" they did not disclose that it would be a small infants bracelet


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

yes we did. It was still cool. Thanks again.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our victim received their reap on June 1, but we haven't heard anything.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sooooo happy you love your Pirate stuff Araniella. I've never done pirates before so I really loved it. 

Felecia that wizard mask is absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great stuff everyone!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Our victim received their reap on June 1, but we haven't heard anything.


I have a message out to her to see if all is ok have not heard back. I hope she is not in hospital


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Booswife--How could I NOT love the pirate stuff?! Holy cow...There's so much to love. I didn't tell you that I was running around the house with the necklaces and rings on and waving one of the 'giant diamonds' at the Hubbs....All Night. hehe I love terrorizing him.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim received and posted it was there but never showed pictures. I don't have any since it was bought and shipped direct.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> My victim received and posted it was there but never showed pictures. I don't have any since it was bought and shipped direct.


I wanted to see them too


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been reaped! I'm sorry to my great reaper, whom I do not know the haunt name for. But I'll figure it out. I'm so sorry it's taken so long, but if you could see my house. It's full of boxes and trunks from my Moms house, and from the garage sale that got rained out. So when the box arrived, who ever brought it in, (we have family staying with us) set the box on a stack of boxes. I just found it yesterday. I love everything in it, and took pictures. I'm on my way to an Anniversary party, then a concert. I should be home around 10:00 and hope to post pictures then. If I'm too beat, I promise tomorrow. Just taking a guess here, TheHalloweenKing, are you my reaper? I can't wait to thank who ever it is. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried making something else for my victim and during all the rain messed up two of them because the dang thing would not dry. Now it is finally dry and I have packed things up in anticipation of moving a lot of witch stuff to the new storage place I rented. But, I do have something else in mind and will be sending it along late just because I wanted to make something. So, there will be a late gift to someone. I will get a picture of it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok only one person we have not heard from who should have received there reap this week


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been reaped! haven't opened it yet. I'll post pic after I do!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

OMG! ZOMBIE GNOME!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Kloey74! Everything was AWESOME! My wife and I LOVE Shaun of the Dead. The canvas you sent was awesome! Thank you SO much!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is a pic!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot everyone has received there reaper packages. 
thanks for a great mini reaper 
it was fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you Saki! !both for my fabulous reaper gifts, and for doing the mini reaper in the middle of working on your house, and the prep for the gathering of witches! you rock my dear friend! !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific gifts, everyone!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printer, your other thing is still coming. I have a two day MNT this weekend, but maybe I can finish it tonight and tomorrow and get it out to you. I'm sorry to be such a slacker.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, no problem. I can't believe there is more. Wow, what a Reap and the teasers were awesome.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm the goddess, I can't wait to see stuff from the M&T! I do a weekend one every March for Florida Haunters. Excited about the last of the SR pics here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess and IshWitch be sure to share photos from the MNTs with us, too.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

McBernes said:


> Here is a pic!
> View attachment 243026


I'm so glad you liked everything. Shaun of the Dead was on tv this week and I totally thought of you as I watched it!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I've gotten so behind on seeing everyone's gifts. Life keeps getting in the way of what's really important, which is Halloween. I keep thinking as soon as I finish this hurdle, I can get back to Halloween, but something else keeps coming up. And then I think of you all, being able to handle several things at once. An then there's Saki. I don't know how you do it. 

Just yesterday I had another wrench thrown in the works. I received a letter from my pulmonary team, not just Dr., but team, that has been treating me for 9 years, that they've decided to close their clinic. They only want to see inpatients, not clinic patients anymore. I have 30 days to find a new doctor. And I can get free copies of my 9 years of records for the next 30 days, after that I have to pay for them.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Now onto the good news that cheered me up this week. My box from ThePumpkinKing and his better half. You guys are fantastic. I absolutely love everything. Thank you to who ever painted the doll. She looks properly creepy. It's funny what a little talent and paint can do to a cute little doll. lol And the garland is right up my alley with my fondness for vintage Halloween. You guys did such a great job. Sorry again for being late to respond. I'm glad you said something or no telling how long the box might have set among the 30 or 40 boxes that now litter my house. 

Isn't she adorable? And such a good little ghoul too. Until the lights go out. Buhaah! 










See what I said about the vintage garland? So cute. And the tea light ghost is perfect. Oh, and notice the confetti? Some of the Red White and Dead cards might see it again. 










Tombstones for my little graveyard.










These are great. Did you guys make these too? I just love them!










Again, thank you so much for all my gifts, and for bringing the brightest part to my week. You two are the best!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

awww those are great gifts love the haunted house garland


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gifts! I love the doll. How special that they made a custom one for your Haunt. Everything is super. Good job Reapers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great gifts! I love the boo sign with the little ghostie! ,the painting on the doll is fantastic! !cool reap ,scareme! !


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> im the goddess and IshWitch be sure to share photos from the MNTs with us, too.





IshWitch said:


> I'm the goddess, I can't wait to see stuff from the M&T! I do a weekend one every March for Florida Haunters. Excited about the last of the SR pics here.


Here's a link.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141918-leering-skeleton.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it! What motor was used?


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the doll!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, I love the ghost sign. It's so cute.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

scareme said:


> Just yesterday I had another wrench thrown in the works. I received a letter from my pulmonary team, not just Dr., but team, that has been treating me for 9 years, that they've decided to close their clinic. They only want to see inpatients, not clinic patients anymore. I have 30 days to find a new doctor. And I can get free copies of my 9 years of records for the next 30 days, after that I have to pay for them.


YIKS.. I understand the stress you're under. My mom was with her cardio doc for 20+ years - He was fresh out of school when she started seeing him. Had a folder that was 5 inches thick if not more. About 2 years before she passed they told her that the practice was being sold to the hospital. The good thing was she got to keep her actual doc and the same office but the rest changed... new reception, nurses, techs, lab, and then there were the policies changes, like payments, medicare, labs so on and so forth. So frustrating. Did my best to insulate her from the changes but a new nurse every time she went in is hard to camo, especially when she so loved the one that had been there for years and years. 

Make sure you get those free copies even if you don't have a doc picked yet... They can be ridiculous expensive. I didn't think of getting copies of my mom's records till 2 years after she passed. I couldn't believe how much they wanted per-page to print a cope of a something with now stored in a computer. When I needed a copy of my daughter's records, she was overseas with the AF at the time, I could get a free copy BUT would have to pay someone to go off site and search the warehouse to find them. Took them 2 months to locate them and when they did the copy I got was the briefest of brief, somehow they got 18 years of records down to 6 -7 pages I know there was stuff missing mostly minor stuff... but really if it was in the file then why not give me a copy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you reaper for this very cool witch I recived today I love it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

She is awesome!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I know the this reaper is long over but I wanted to share some happy news since you all were there for me when I lost Angel and all her eggs to some predator. About 4 weeks ago we lost her mate Mr. Lonely to what we think was a cougar... the paw prints in the mud at the pond seemed to point that way. Somehow my 4 ducks survived all the nastiness and the 2 gals have been sitting on eggs...I think that's what saved them... they took up residence in an old chicken shed with a door only big enough for a chicken to get in.... well on Wed the eggs hatched. The 2 moms have a total of 11 babies between them... no idea who's are who's but I am overjoyed.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Mr. Lonely but congrats on all those babies!!!


----------

